# Iud removal



## hwoodworth (May 29, 2012)

Dx: Lost iud string. Would that be coded to a complication or just a removal of a device? Help please
thanks


----------



## donna_vig (May 29, 2012)

*Lost IUD string*

It depends on the documentation of the procedure.  The Dx does not qualify as the procedural documentation.  The entire IUD would need to be removed in order to code the removal CPT code.  If it is truly just the string, look at a foreign body removal.  Hope that helps!


----------

